# J.P.Snape



## johngeoffreynicholls (May 14, 2009)

looking for Paul Snape.
Ex Elder Dempster. Kuwait shipping, Humber Pilot. Harbour Master Jebel Ali.


----------



## garry Norton (Jun 8, 2009)

Try Jebel Ali Port as they may have his address in Philipines as when you retire they have forwarding addresses for reinbursement of money owed.


----------



## linglis (Oct 28, 2005)

There is a John Paul Snape on SKYPE living in Manilla.


----------



## johngeoffreynicholls (May 14, 2009)

*j.p.snape*

thanks for the info. I will look around on skype. I have lost touch with the guy these last few years. I thought he might have ended up in Manila.


----------



## linglis (Oct 28, 2005)

There is a John Paul Snape on Facebook.


----------

